# BBC Proms 2019



## Guest

The First Night was last Friday (19 July). It featured the Glagolitic Mass, which didn't attract my attention.

Instead, I've been listening to Prom 7.

*Programme*




Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 

Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K450(25 mins) 


Paul Ben-Haim 

Symphony No. 1(30 mins) 


interval 


Arnold Schoenberg 

Five Orchestral Pieces(16 mins)original version 1909 


Robert Schumann 

Symphony No 4 in D minor(26 mins)(revised version, 1851) 



*Performers*


Yeol Eum Sonpiano 
BBC Philharmonic 
Omer Meir Wellberconductor 

The Mozart was very pleasant...though walking my dog in the woods showcased the microphonics in my in-ear phones, and Wolfie was at times inaudible!


----------

